# zero water



## rob (Apr 21, 2011)

Has anyone seen the commercail on t.v. where the waiter pours red wne into a water fliter and it comes out clear


----------



## rob (Apr 21, 2011)

the web page says it uses a iron exchange filter and will even take out clorine


----------



## rob (Apr 21, 2011)

just saw the commercial again, they do dilute the wine into water then filter clear


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 21, 2011)

LOL looks like you're having a conversation with yourself! I have not seen the commercial.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 21, 2011)

Have not seen or heard.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Apr 21, 2011)

I'd toss the water and suck on the filter to get that wine deliciousness! If their system is "THAT" good, I'd say they invented a form of distillation. It they're pulling pure water, all that would be left behind is the good stuff.... ya?


----------



## Wade E (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah, but can you pour water in the other end and have red wine come out???? Now that I would buy!!!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 21, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Yeah, but can you pour water in the other end and have red wine come out???? Now that I would buy!!!



There is only one person that can do that....


----------



## woodsxdragon (Apr 23, 2011)

David Blaine?


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 23, 2011)

With some modifications maybe a little help from David Blaine it could be used to make an F-Pack?
Pour in a couple gallons of stuff and create a nice clear concentrate.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 23, 2011)

Im guessing it would suck a lot of the flavor out of it though probably like a carbon filter.


----------



## rob (Apr 23, 2011)

I can not believe more people have not seen this, the question is, if you pour red wine into water and run it thru the filter is it possiable to take out all the red, like it show on the commercial, it also boast of taking out all solids hence the names zero


----------



## fifthhorsm (May 12, 2011)

it's really very easy to filter out the color... use too much fining or do it too many times and you'll end up with a nearly clear wine. i know cause i did it. when i first started i had a batch that wouldn't clear up i'd added pectic enzyme but found out later not enough.... the multiple finings took away the color but left the haze i was trying to get rid of.... know of others that used or rather mis-used a deep bed filter and got clear wine.
mike


----------



## Malkore (May 12, 2011)

I did some reading on the zero water pitcher for coffee brewing water.

It takes over 3 hours for the water to drip from top to bottom. It is indeed a tiny RO system that's really slow.


----------



## amyrogers (Sep 30, 2012)

Yes it's ZeroWater and it works. The only filter of it's kind to pull out all the yuk and turn it into pure water.

https://www.youtube.com/user/filters1234?feature=watch


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Sep 30, 2012)

Wade E said:


> Yeah, but can you pour water in the other end and have red wine come out???? Now that I would buy!!!



 That would be worth some serious


----------

